# $75 PID CONTROLLER BUILD W/ FAN FOR CHARCOAL/WOOD UNITS. PICS & WIRING DIAGRAM



## meatsweats86 (Mar 14, 2018)

I'm on a Facebook group called TECH SAVVY BBQ and someone created a PID temp controller with a fan to be used on their UDS. A lot of people in the group are using them with success so I figured I would share with this site.

Please note that I did not create this or the wiring diagram nor am I promoting it. I just figured it's a cool build and cheaper than buying new BBQ Guru.

At bottom is PDF Files for the build supplies and wiring.


----------



## normonster (Mar 14, 2018)

Hey, why not:











fan

bird

Cheaper.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 14, 2018)

Thanks for sharing!
Al


----------



## tallbm (Mar 14, 2018)

All interesting info!


----------



## dward51 (Mar 14, 2018)

Cool, and thanks for sharing the schematic.  I really like the novel idea for the housing for the PID and mounting on the Pit Barrel Cooker. There are a lot of PID controllers out there for heating element control via SSR, but you don't see many of the fan controlled PID units with a schematic.

For those who would replicate this - there are pretty good instructions in his PDF files.  Also a few caveats as all PID's are not the same.

The InkBird ITC-106RL is a relay output PID (hence the RL in the model name).  It is not a direct change out for a mechanical relay output vs a SSR output.  Here is the pin out labeling that goes with the schematic for this thread. And yes the "Outpot Relay" misspelling is straight from the InkBird manual.

In his build, the OP is using the "normally open" relay terminals 7/8 to switch the draft fan on when the PID calls for heat.  The same function can be accomplished with a SSR PID, but there are a few more parts and wiring involved.  The InkBird internal relay is rated for 10,000,000 cycles, which will is a long time in smoker years... 

Also the 106RL is a 12~24v AC/DC low voltage powered PID and will smoke like a cheap firework if you try to power use one on a 120v power supply.  My recommendation to anyone who wants to build this or any other PID controller is use the schematic on the PID body and the ratings for your actual model.  There are a lot of options in PID's and they all "look" the same but are not.


----------

